# SuSE 9 von HD installieren



## knackpunkt83 (5. Januar 2005)

Holla

Habe ein SuSE 7.* System und wollte jetzt SuSE 9 komplett neu installieren. Ich habe das ganze! mal runtergeladen gehabt auf ner Festplatte.

Wie kann ich die Installation am einfachsten starten?

Ich weiß ich kann Boot-Disketten erstellen. Mein Vorrat an funktionsfähigen Disketten tendiert aber gegen Null. Ist ja auch mühsam.

Ich hab auch schon mit der alten 7ner CD gebootet, die Installation abgebrochen und das Installationsmedium gewechselt. Ich muss hdb5 angeben und das Verzeichnis -> "9".
Aber das erkennt er nicht richtig. Die Daten sind definitiv in Ordnung.
Das gleiche hab ich auch schon über das laufende System mit Yast probiert. Es klappt nicht.

Es muss doch ne einfache möglichkeit geben die Installation zu starten, schließlich habe ich ja ein laufendes System.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## daniel2000 (6. Januar 2005)

Du kannst auch eine Boot-CD erstellen. Im Verzeichnis boot (der heruntergeladenen Dateien) die Datei boot.iso brennen. Am besten auf eine CD-RW.

Wenn du das Verzeichnis auswählst darfst du bei der Angabe den führenden "/" nicht vergessen.

Daniel


----------

